# Anyone know where to get long tweezers...NOT online?



## lowfi

Anyone know any stores, or have any suggestions on getting some long tweezers for planting...not from an online source??? Like a vets office, dentist, Longs drugs, Ace hardware, target, walmart. Anyone got any tips, i would hate to order one online and pay for shipping. Thanks a lot if you can help.

sean


----------



## John N.

Check out local outlets malls - Kitchen stores specifically. I've seen some 10-12" tweezers there.

Online: This aquarium aquascaping kit makes a great christmas present for yourself. 

-John N.


----------



## goalcreas

Funny that a seller on E-bay sells the AZGardens tool set for WAAAAAYYYYY cheaper then AZGardens does
http://www.azgardens.com/newtools2.php

There are some descent scissors that I did get from AZgardens for really cheap, the Kelly 7" angled for $4.99 and the Snub Nose ones for $2 something


----------



## elaphe

I once found some different tweezers, scissors, and other medical supplies at one of the larger flea markets here in the DFW area, and they were dirt cheap (and you could talk the guy down the more I bought)! You might look into something like that, if there are any in your area?


----------



## inkslinger

i pick up at the Flee Market 12 inch for $4. PetCo had the 10 inch for about $10. last year i went to a Train Toy Show with my Son . and saw this big 24 inch tweezer ???? and said to myself who the heck would use this. now i can kick myself in the a--.


----------



## Robert Hudson

> would hate to order one online and pay for shipping


What would the shipping be? $6? $8?

Thats two gallons of gas!


----------



## Dryn

I looked long and hard for a pair of 12" tweezers; flea markets, pet stores, hobby shops, etc. I must have searched maybe thirty some stores over six months. Believe it or not I finally found one at a petstore. Not with the fish/plants though. In the reptile area. They were made for feeding crickets to animals. I thought they looked big, but they are perfect. Cost me $8.00.


----------



## orlando

You can find lots of cool stuff at a cooking or kitchen supply store.


----------



## ianculescu

How good are you with chopsticks? They work great for me...


----------

